# Polymer clay - DIY decor



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi there, I was just thinking of something and wondered what you'd all think!

I used to do alot of clay/wax sculptures a year or two ago, making character figures and 'busts'. I sometimes used a polymer clay called Sculpey III (theres also FIMO and many others that are easier to get hold of, but Sculpey III is best for high detail sculpting), Its a 'clay' made from polymer polyvinyl chloride. Basicly you just sculpt it all you want, then stick it in the oven for 20 minutes and it's rock solid.

The clays are usually quite cheap, and would be easy to use for building water dishes, hides or even full environments. 

Clays like Sculpey III and FIMO are non flammable and certified as non-toxic, so presumably they'd be alright for reptiles to live with?

I'm thinking of starting a little project on a new, bigger fish tank (which my Leopard Gecko will move into when it's done). I'll make a wireframe base and then stick clay onto it, detailing the final layers to give a rock effect. I'm hoping to make an 'insert' that sits in a fish tank, making it a two storey cave system with built in hides, water dish, ramp etc.

It'd be easy to clean etc, because you could just lift it out and spray it with some hydrogen peroxide. Also it may be an idea to incorporate some lids for the hides.

The only problem would be painting it, id need paint that wouldnt rub off when cleaning.

Any opinions on this? Or silly cautions I've missed?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Use the coloured versions, or mix it with appropriate food dyes before sculpting. 

One of the "big names" uses FIMO to make hides or bowls and they look good.


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

Interesting! I'll give it a go


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Good Luck mate :d


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I was just reading up on this stuff as i'm going to be looking into making something for some new vivs i'm getting.

So would the finished product be plastic in effect?

Would it be less natural in texture and storing heat than the usual grout/cement?

Would you be able to mix it with with sand to give it more of a realisitic texture?


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm not sure about the structural strength of polymer clay mixed with sand, but I presume it's possible! Give it a go, you can buy small blocks of it for £1.50 in arts and craft shops. The Range stock it, I believe!

The finish after baking it is theoretically plastic, but it feels a bit different. Polymer clay is heavy and has an odd dry feel. It's not a natural finish at all, but if you were to texture your sculpts before you baked them, you can give it whatever finish you want.


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks  At £1.50 i think i'll have a bash


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Ive done this and its a great idea, it makes a refreshing change to a viv kitted out in exo terra - i got a waterbased paint from a craft shop. I forget the make but as long as its fit for human consumption (like all pet foods have to be) then id imagine its safe for use with pets.

What polymer clay are you using?

See the club house forums for more info

The Clubhouse Online Modeling Community

They make action figure type models but the principles are all the same.


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Ive done this and its a great idea


Do you have any pics you could post maybe?

I have some hides made out of a plastic like substance i bought from the shop, maybe this same stuff, but i'm unsure how it would look on a large scale


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

LouiseK said:


> Do you have any pics you could post maybe?
> 
> I have some hides made out of a plastic like substance i bought from the shop, maybe this same stuff, but i'm unsure how it would look on a large scale


I meant ive made my own stuff from polymer clays, never anything for reptiles.

Polymer clay is a very vague descriptive term for a way a material is used rather than a material its self, you can get it made from all sorts. There's even a precious metal clay which is 99% gold mixed with a substance that keeps it clay like, bake that and your left with solid gold :no1:

Ive always made action figure diaramas out of poly clays and then cast them in resin which is what all the exo terra stuff is made out of iirc, that has a lot of grades to it too. The link i posted has a fairly comprehensive FAQ on it.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

I made hides for all our leo hatchlings and they have worked really well.

They do a granite one which looks kinda natural, especially if you mix it with a bit of white to make it slightly lighter.


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

Emz118 said:


> They do a granite one which looks kinda natural, especially if you mix it with a bit of white to make it slightly lighter.


Erm, I was just going to say that!!

And they make marble effect if you want to go all masonic!! Or even regal, you know, posh entrance hall, marble staircase, pillars etc!!:smile:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

Granitex is the granite-like clay, made by Sculpey. I'm looking at getting some Super Sculpey, since you can buy it in larger quantities. I think it's 454g for £9-10.

If I have time I'll make something this week, and post pictures. I'd love to deck a whole viv out in polymer clay.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

hoe did you get on?I'm really interested in this  As BD's live on clay so i could try and make a flooring with extra bits and bobs


----------

